# Punisher at an APA Weight Pull



## pbeauvais (Dec 12, 2010)

Went to an APA 2 pull Weight Pull event in San Antonio this past weekend and Punisher did real good. Punisher took 1st Place in the 70 lb class both pulls and also won Most Weight Pulled Per Pound Middle Weight Division both Shows and also Most Weight Pulled 70 lbs and under both pulls.


----------



## Foggy (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks fantastic. That dog loves to pull.

I wonder what it is that drives them to do that?


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

WTG Punisher!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I love this guy he looks really nice ...


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He looks fantastic! You've done great with him.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

congrats to you both!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome shots!! Great puller. 



Foggy said:


> Looks fantastic. That dog loves to pull.
> 
> I wonder what it is that drives them to do that?


They have a strong drive to please their owner... that's what drives them to pull.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking great , congrats .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job you guys congrats


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats!He is just beautiful!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Deff one of my favorite dogs onthis site. He's a beauty! Good job and congrats.


----------



## MissPit (Nov 1, 2010)

He's very beautiful!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dog is really balanced up: Great pics love to see them dogs working..... VERY NICE!!


----------



## pbeauvais (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

congratulations! Such a beautiful boy!


----------

